# Most Overrated Bands



## KevinR (Dec 9, 2005)

I love talking about music and this should amuse and offend alot of people. Remember, this is all about personal opinion, so who in your opinion is the most overrated bands or solo artists. Someone that you just can't seem to get. And you can't put any of the easy stuff in here either (Hillary Duff, Ashley Simpson)

Let's start the flaming.....

Rolling Stones- Yuck. Don't get them, don't like them. The guitars don't even sound like guitars.

Aerosmith- My ears are bleeding from Steven Tylers voice. Cannot even stand to have any off the stuff they have done in the last 15 years on my radio.


----------



## terri (Dec 9, 2005)

The Eagles. :thumbdown: 

Yuck.


----------



## santino (Dec 9, 2005)

mainly all boy bands.
tom jones (he just sucks, I don't like him)
can't think of more right now, but there are lots of them


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 9, 2005)

eagles?? aerosmith???

ya'll aint right....

rolling stone suck hugely...
and i know i will catch flack for this, but i dont like u-2...
i just see no talent....sorry..


----------



## KevinR (Dec 9, 2005)

```
The Eagles.
```

Nice and I kind of like them because of Joe Walsh.


----------



## terri (Dec 9, 2005)

I do like some Aerosmith. Not all, but when they did click they had a good sound. :thumbup: 

But whenever anyone put on the Eagles, I knew the party was over and it was time to (yawn) go home. :meh: Dullest.band.ever.


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 9, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> I do like some Aerosmith. Not all, but when they did click they had a good sound. :thumbup:
> 
> But whenever anyone put on the Eagles, I knew the party was over and it was time to (yawn) go home. :meh: Dullest.band.ever.



great making out songs, though....( so i have been told.....giggle giggle..)


----------



## KevinR (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm wondering who will have the biggest pair to say The Beatles. Not that I'm saying them or anything. (drops and hides under the desk)


----------



## santino (Dec 9, 2005)

ok ok, what about all "gangsta-stuff"? Eminem, 50 cent and so on... all grew up in the streets, were selling drugs and stuff and now make music that isn't really music (I don't mean rap or hip-hop, just that gagsta stuff, everybody is "G" even if he grew up with his grandma cuz  he has a gold chain, bling bling and stuff and I'M so tuff and so on..). don't them guys bother you fols? or is it just me who isn't "G-A-N-G-S-T-A" :mrgreen:


----------



## santino (Dec 9, 2005)

ok, mistake there, Eminem doesn't really say that he's gangsta but the rest.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 9, 2005)

Not the Beatles!  They're amazing!


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 9, 2005)

Careful... The BEatles are like my favourite band of all time. 

But AC/DC and KISS:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown: 50 Cent, Rap in general. Rap sucks. It isn't music. I could pull a beat out of my @$$, put it to a poem, say I got shot 10 times and make a million bucks.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Dec 9, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> eagles?? aerosmith???
> 
> ya'll aint right....
> 
> ...



Have you listened to "The Joshua Tree"?  their best album, amazing work.  But if you don't like them you don't like them.



			
				Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> 50 Cent, Rap in general. Rap sucks. It isn't music. I could pull a beat out of my @$$, put it to a poem, say I got shot 10 times and make a million bucks.


I think that is quite ignorant. You can't classify a whole genre by some artists. As a whole trap music is terrible, the fact is it's the same with all genres. However I challnege you to not see the lyrical gernious in this:


*[FONT=verdana, times new roman]"Rappers I monkey flip em with the funky rhythm I be kickin
 Musician, inflictin composition
 of pain I'm like Scarface sniffin cocaine
 Holdin a M-16, see with the pen I'm extreme, now
 Bulletholes left in my peepholes
 I'm suited up in street clothes
 Hand me a nine and I'll defeat foes
 Y'all know my steelo with or without the airplay
 I keep some E&J, sittin bent up in the stairway
 Or either on the corner bettin Grants with the celo champs
 Laughin at baseheads, tryin to sell some broken amps
 G-Packs get off quick, forever n*ggaz talk sh*t
 Remeniscing about the last time the Task Force flipped
 Niggaz be runnin through the block shootin
 Time to start the revolution, catch a body head for Houston
 Once they caught us off guard, the Mac-10 was in the grass and
 I ran like a cheetah with thoughts of an assassin
 Pick the Mac up, told brothers, "Back up," the Mac spit
 Lead was hittin niggaz one ran, I made him backflip
 Heard a few chicks scream my arm shook, couldn't look
 Gave another squeeze heard it click yo, my sh*t is stuck
 Try to cock it, it wouldn't shoot now I'm in danger
 Finally pulled it back and saw three bullets caught up in the chamber
 So now I'm jetting to the building lobby
 and it was filled with children probably couldn't see as high as I be
 (So whatchu sayin?) It's like the game ain't the same
 Got younger n*ggaz pullin the triggers bringing fame to they name
 and claim some corners, crews without guns are goners
 In broad daylight, stickup kids, they run up on us
 Fo'-fives and gauges, Macs in fact
 Same niggaz'll catch a back to back, snatchin yo' cracks in black
 There was a snitch on the block gettin n*ggaz knocked
 So hold your stash until the coke price drop
 I know this crackhead, who said she gotta smoke nice rock
 And if it's good she'll bring ya customers in measuring pots, but yo
 You gotta slide on a vacation
 Inside information keeps large n*ggaz erasin and they wives basin
 It drops deep as it does in my breath
 I never sleep, cause sleep is the cousin of death
 Beyond the walls of intelligence, life is defined
 I think of crime when I'm in a New York state of mind"

[/FONT]*[FONT=verdana, times new roman]Please don't react to the few explicit words.  50 cent however is terrible.[/FONT]*[FONT=verdana, times new roman]
[/FONT]*


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't admit this often because my wife would smack me.  But I think Dave Matthews band is overrated.. I should like their music as I love most anything in that genre.  But I could never get into it.

All in all, I find most all mainstream bands are overrated.  Not always true. And I 'm not one of those people that stops liking a band because they got big.


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 9, 2005)

Daniel, sorry to have offended. But for me, it isn't just 50 Cent. Rap is not music. It is poetry. That's my view. They're good writers, but it isn't music in my eyes. I only believe in instrumental music. Lyrics don't make it for me. It's the actual melodies and harmonies that I like. I don't even like jazz with lyrics in it usually. Sure there are some good rap songs, but listen to the backtrack. Can you honestly say there are guitars and such in the background?

This is all my opinion... Sorry to have struck a chord.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 9, 2005)

what's that grudge everyone's got against the eagles? Anyway, you gotta admit Hotel California is and will always stay a hit.
And yeah, gangsta thing is getting on my nerves too.
What's more? oh yeah, franz ferdinand. Except "the fallen", i don't think they've done anything outstanding after "take me out", just mostly repeating the same wining formula. That's a pity cause their guits are real good and they've got plenty of talent and they're just wasting it.


----------



## santino (Dec 9, 2005)

sure, check out pharrel williams, everlast (dunno if he is really rap) there are many different peeps around...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 9, 2005)

aw and forgot about one, but huge one giving me a grudge: SHAWN DESMAN!!!


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 9, 2005)

Justin Timberlake

And Michael Jackson. He was great, he's over now. He's just weird now. :er:


----------



## KevinR (Dec 9, 2005)

Rap, Hip Hop, or whatever it is called today is really a love it hate it thing, especially when there is an age thing happening.

I will admit, I like some old school stuff. Public Enemy, Run DMC, Kool Mo Dee where all very original at the time. But new stuff. Not for me.



> Careful... The BEatles are like my favourite band of all time



Just for effect. Not my thing but I don't consider therm overated. I was more, as my dad would say, acid rock fan.



> But I think Dave Matthews band is overrated



Good call


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 9, 2005)

#1 over-rated band of the last 20 years... Nirvana

They are a mediocre whiny band who would have faded away if thier lead singer wasn't a coward and blew his brains out. The only good thing to come out of Nirvana was Dave Grohl.


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 9, 2005)

Why here likes Mc Hammer?














Not I.:meh:


----------



## Corry (Dec 9, 2005)

Of the ones listed so far...I LIKE AC/DC (love em, actually) Aerosmith, U2. 

I'm gonna have to agree with Santino on the boybands! 

And Voodoocat, I'm glad I'm not the only one who tends to stop liking things once they get big.  (I'm not so into music as you are, so it doesn't apply as much to music)


----------



## KevinR (Dec 9, 2005)

> Justin Timberlake


To easy, you will have to choose another one. 

And whats the appeal of John Meyer


----------



## KevinR (Dec 9, 2005)

> #1 over-rated band of the last 20 years... Nirvana


I think it was more attitude then the actual music that people got into, but I do agree with you.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 9, 2005)

Ok, what I'm about to say is probably like trying to extinguish a fire with vodka, but here: I hate The Doors! the only reason I respect'em is because they got their name out of one of Huxley's books, which means they have some basical culture, but I can't hear their music and seriously, "light my fire" sucks.


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 9, 2005)

Ok here's a biggy. They are one of my faves, but even I too, see they're fast-growing overratedness :meh:

*Green Day*

I'm a huge fan, went to their concert when they came to Edmonton, loved it, they are still amazing. But their old stuff was all about dirty stuff, originally punk stuff. They've become (if people are familiar with the term) emo. Boulevard of Broken Dreams? Jesus of Suburbia? Are you KIDDING me? 

Jesus of Suburbia isn't so bad, one of the first 7:00 minute songs of my time, but some of their other stuff is totally overrated. To add onto the overratedness, they haven't released a song since the early summer...


----------



## Corry (Dec 9, 2005)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Ok, what I'm about to say is probably like trying to extinguish a fire with vodka, but here: I hate The Doors! the only reason I respect'em is because they got their name out of one of Huxley's books, which means they have some basical culture, but I can't hear their music and seriously, "light my fire" sucks.



"Light my Fire" sucks???? :shock: :hertz: I love that song!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 9, 2005)

Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> Ok here's a biggy. They are one of my faves, but even I too, see they're fast-growing overratedness :meh:
> 
> *Green Day*
> 
> ...


 
Gotta agree here.
But still I kanda like the "I'm jesus nailed to the sofa suffering for my sins"... made me laugh. and the video's, well... no comment.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 9, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> "Light my Fire" sucks???? :shock: :hertz: I love that song!


 
I could like it if it wasn't so long... after 3 mins I just get bored


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 9, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> "Light my Fire" sucks???? :shock: :hertz: I love that song!



Wow, that's one of my favourite songs! As a piano player, I have to appreciate the synth solo through the whole song. That's about all I've honestly heard from The Doors.:blushing:


----------



## KevinR (Dec 9, 2005)

> I hate The Doors!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
 

One of my favorites, but my wife cannot stand them either, no matter how much I have tried to drown her in them. 



> "light my fire" sucks



I think that big Doors fans do not consider it to be one of their best.


----------



## Andrea K (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't get U2. Some of my friends are crazy about them, but I just can't find an appeal...I'm more into Dave Matthews Band


ldman:


:mrgreen:


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 9, 2005)

Ok, I knew I should've kept it quiet about the doors 
But being a huge lover of all old rock (60's-80's), I've gotta say they're absolutely not of the best I've heard. I can understand people who like'em, even my best friend's crazy about them and he's got all their vinyls and posters and stuff, so yeah, I understand people who might like them, but it's not my type at all.
Furthermore, I find it very strange that people know them so well and that nobody's ever heard of bands such as Uriah Heep and Slade... from my point of view, they're so much better...


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 9, 2005)

Led Zeppelin.... If I wanted to hear a grown man groan with delight for himself for an entire album, I'd listen to Michael Jackson.


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 9, 2005)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Ok, what I'm about to say is probably like trying to extinguish a fire with vodka, but here: I hate The Doors! the only reason I respect'em is because they got their name out of one of Huxley's books, which means they have some basical culture, but I can't hear their music and seriously, "light my fire" sucks.


 
Oh wow.... The Doors ? I have to disagree. They had their own sound and Jim Morrison was not only a poet but a very intelligent man. Yes, a lot of his stuff ( their stuff ) was the product of a few acid trips and whatnot but I definately think they were a great band for their time.


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 9, 2005)

KevinR said:
			
		

> Light My Fire...
> 
> I think that big Doors fans do not consider it to be one of their best.


 
I don't consider it to be their best either.


----------



## terri (Dec 9, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Led Zeppelin.... If I wanted to hear a grown man groan with delight for himself for an entire album, I'd listen to Michael Jackson.


 :lmao: Sacrilege! Okay, funny as hell, but sacrilege. It's not about the vocals of Robert Plant. It's about the guitar mastery and musical genius of Jimmy Page. 

Nirvana had some songs that were borderline junk, but there was also mastery in some of the better ones. :thumbup: Wonderful band. I love Dave Grohl's stuff, but he's missing Kurt.


----------



## KevinR (Dec 9, 2005)

> Uriah Heep and Slade


Uriah Heep is very cool. Slade was a little to poppy for me.



> Led Zeppelin....


I won't put them in the overated, but I know a number of people who would stab themselves in the heart before listening to a whole album.


----------



## santino (Dec 9, 2005)

ok, maybe that time I will lean too much out of the window but... Madonna :meh: 
her voice doesn't impress me much, her music (which she doesn't write, I'm pretty sure) is just mainstream and I don't think that she's that pretty, sexy whatever (she seems to me just vulgar and raffish). she got famous in the 80's by some scandals and that's it.


----------



## Corry (Dec 9, 2005)

santino said:
			
		

> ok, maybe that time I will lean too much out of the window but... Madonna :meh:
> her voice doesn't impress me much, her music (which she doesn't write, I'm pretty sure) is just mainstream and I don't think that she's that pretty, sexy whatever (she seems to me just vulgar and raffish). she got famous in the 80's by some scandals and that's it.




I was never a Madonna fan, but I found new respect for her when I fell in love with the movie/musical "Evita".  Antonio Banderas sings in that too, and let me tell you, he's AMAZING!


----------



## KevinR (Dec 9, 2005)

> Madonna


I won't defend her music, although I think she does alot of the writting, but you have to admire her ability to re-invent herself.


----------



## santino (Dec 9, 2005)

that's true, she flows with the wind


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 9, 2005)

Aw come on! Robert Plant is awesome!!!
Listen to his single album (dreamland). Listen to: "darkness,darkness", "morning dew", "one more cup of coffee"... actually to the whole cd. I you still think he sucks, well... you're wierd


----------



## KevinR (Dec 9, 2005)

> Aw come on! Robert Plant is awesome!!!


Once he stopped screaching and started singing, things got better.


----------



## stingray (Dec 9, 2005)

Light my fire by the doors seems to me to just be overindulgent of synth which is a pity and yes, not one of their best songs and if you were judging them solely on that song they are quite mediocre (like Nirvana). Songs like Break on through, Riders on the Storm, The End and You're lost little girl show that they truly are an amazingly varied and textured band. just because you don't like one song doesn't mean they're no good.

As for Zeppelin, all 4 of them are insanely talented musicians. You may not be into things like Plant's half-tone rambling along with genius Page's guitar work, but he's got to do something in 10 minute song... he's over the top but that's one of the great things about him, and them. He's not only a brilliant lyricist (see stairway to heaven and such classics) but a showman too. See Plant and Page's solo careers for more inspiration... Page's pre zeppelin and plant's post. definitely not over-rated in my oppinion... big, very big, but not over-rated.


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 9, 2005)

Oasis = overated


----------



## 'Daniel' (Dec 9, 2005)

Amen to Green Day, I hate them.  

I think jimi hendrix as a musician is over rated.  As a guitar player he was amazing though.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 9, 2005)

oh please! not oasis! What's so wrong bout them?


----------



## KevinR (Dec 9, 2005)

> Oasis = overated


Good call. Forgot about them. Wonderwall was such a poor Beatles rip off.



> I think jimi hendrix as a musician is over rated


Funny, the more I listened to him, the more I appreciated his musicianship. I even changed my wife on this one. But she still hates the Doors. Damn.:x


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 9, 2005)

*you are hereby officially on notice*. 

one derogatory comment regarding the following will get you immediately banned :mrgreen::

the beatles
pink floyd
ccr
uriah heep
iron butterfly

thank you


----------



## KevinR (Dec 9, 2005)

Pink Floyd?







































Way underrated:mrgreen:


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 9, 2005)

Pink Floyd= Aural genius :thumbsup:


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 9, 2005)

i almost didn't scroll


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## KevinR (Dec 9, 2005)

Have a good weekend all. I get to go home now.

Oh yeah, Nickelback sucks.


----------



## terri (Dec 9, 2005)

KevinR said:
			
		

> Have a good weekend all. I get to go home now.
> 
> Oh yeah, Nickelback sucks.


 I'll second that. And whoever called Oasis was spot on, too. :thumbup:


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 9, 2005)

50Cent and all the other ganster rappers...they all suck and while i'm still talking about them - Elton John lost a lot of my respect after Ghetto Gospel appeared on the charts.

Emo Punk bands, they all sh!t me to tears.

GreenDay definately suffered from overratedness after their last album

Limp Bizkit were stupidly overrated - how many songs can one band create using the same beat and guitar riff??

Nirvana - nuff said.


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 9, 2005)

Nickelback was cool at first... Until they started drinking from the fountain of suck  But what makes them interesting is they're from my province of Alberta. Pretty neat. They suck now though... 

Emo sucks. My Chemical Romance? Yellowcard? Come on, those bands suck!! Emo is horrible. I can't stand it. A nursery has less crying going on then those fagish girly-guys.


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 9, 2005)

Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> Emo sucks. My Chemical Romance? Yellowcard? Come on, those bands suck!! Emo is horrible. I can't stand it. A nursery has less crying going on then those fagish girly-guys.



Q: How many Emo-punkers does it take to change a light bulb?

A: None, they just sit in the corner and cry.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Verbal (Dec 10, 2005)

Green Day, Creed, Linkin Park, Rolling Stones (that's right, classic rock fans), Aerosmith, and Coldplay (first album, amazing.  The rest sucked.)


----------



## Rob (Dec 10, 2005)

Radiohead and the Beatles. :greenpbl:


----------



## LizM (Dec 10, 2005)

My yuck list

The Beatles
The Rolling Stones
Elivis  (technically not a band but I'm including anyway)
Anything rap
The New York Dolls
Madonna (see Elvis)


----------



## Verbal (Dec 10, 2005)

Rob said:
			
		

> Radiohead and the Beatles. :greenpbl:



WATCH YOUR BACK


----------



## terri (Dec 10, 2005)

Anyone who would call the Beatles "an overrated band" is out of their flipping mind. :mrgreen: Laugh at the image of the screaming teenage girls in the 60's if you must - but you shouldn't flash a fundamental ignorance of musical structure. Generation after generation, any musician worth his salt will tip his hat to that band, bar none.

If it weren't for the Beatles, there's a lot of music that would not have been written. The Beatles broke boundaries; they wrote the book. Period. Study them, and become enlightened about their stunning collective musical accomplishment. 

There. I have saved a few of you from certain banning from the forum by JonMikal, who likes to make good on his threats.


----------



## Verbal (Dec 10, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Anyone who would call the Beatles "an overrated band" is out of their flipping mind. :mrgreen: Laugh at the image of the screaming teenage girls in the 60's if you must - but you shouldn't flash a fundamental ignorance of musical structure. Generation after generation, any musician worth his salt will tip his hat to that band, bar none.
> 
> If it weren't for the Beatles, there's a lot of music that would not have been written. The Beatles broke boundaries; they wrote the book. Period. Study them, and become enlightened about their stunning collective musical accomplishment.
> 
> There. I have saved a few of you from certain banning from the forum by JonMikal, who likes to make good on his threats.



:hug:: :hug:: :hug:: :hug:: :hug::


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 10, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> There. I have saved a few of you from certain banning from the forum by JonMikal, who likes to make good on his threats.



ha


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 10, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Anyone who would call the Beatles "an overrated band" is out of their flipping mind. :mrgreen: Laugh at the image of the screaming teenage girls in the 60's if you must - but you shouldn't flash a fundamental ignorance of musical structure. Generation after generation, any musician worth his salt will tip his hat to that band, bar none.
> 
> If it weren't for the Beatles, there's a lot of music that would not have been written. The Beatles broke boundaries; they wrote the book. Period. Study them, and become enlightened about their stunning collective musical accomplishment.
> 
> There. I have saved a few of you from certain banning from the forum by JonMikal, who likes to make good on his threats.


Couldn't have said it better myself, though it stands to be mentioned that they not only broke through musical barriers, they were the first to use so many new recording techniques such as 8-track multitrack rocording (Abbey Road).  :thumbsup:


----------



## minew_m (Dec 10, 2005)

Okay gotta go a new route...these "metal" bands I can't stand.  I feel the lyrics are lacking with most of them.

Iron Maiden
AC/DC
Queensyrche


----------



## bace (Dec 10, 2005)

This thread is a little weird.

This is like asking who is the most overated photographer on the board.

Isn't art, in this case music, subjective. Everyone is dissing bands that other people like. It's just a constant battle?

Meh...clearly I'm the most overated band anyway.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm not sure you're rated...but I agree.

For every overrated band, there are at least 20 underrated bands.  :meh:


----------



## darin3200 (Dec 10, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> Amen to Green Day, I hate them.


Yeah, I hate them too, especially after they get really popular for "American Idiot" which talks why big media is bad and releases it through the giant AOL/Time Warner, one of the biggest media companies ever and makes the media comanies money.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 10, 2005)

Old Green Day is tolerable.  New green day is just plain awful.


----------



## SepiaTL (Dec 10, 2005)

The Beatles have their goods and bads, at least for me. Across the Universe, Come Together, All You Need Is Love = awesome, amazing, etc. She Loves You, Can't By Me Love = horrible. 

I think I can name more underrated bands than I can overrated.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, it seems you just like the newer Beatles stuff.  Give Sgt. Pepper's, Magical Mystery Tour, the White Album, Abbey Road (my favorite album) and Let it Be a listen (if you haven't already).  Full of the experimental stuff.  I'm with you, though, I like the newer stuff a lot more than the pre Sgt. Pepper's days

btw, I don't think I've seen you yet, welcome to the forum


----------



## 'Daniel' (Dec 11, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Anyone who would call the Beatles "an overrated band" is out of their flipping mind. :mrgreen: Laugh at the image of the screaming teenage girls in the 60's if you must - but you shouldn't flash a fundamental ignorance of musical structure. Generation after generation, any musician worth his salt will tip his hat to that band, bar none.
> 
> If it weren't for the Beatles, there's a lot of music that would not have been written. The Beatles broke boundaries; they wrote the book. Period. Study them, and become enlightened about their stunning collective musical accomplishment.
> 
> There. I have saved a few of you from certain banning from the forum by JonMikal, who likes to make good on his threats.



Their first few albums were pretty terrible though.  it was in the era when singles were released with filler around them and was called an album.  The singles were good the albums...


----------



## Mack (Dec 11, 2005)

Any punkish bands are overrated and crap imho, eg
Blink 182
Simple Plan...etc you get the idea

a very underrated artist is Neil Young, Never on the radio but he is a pure genius

Cheers,
Mack


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 11, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> This is like asking who is the most overated photographer on the board.
> 
> Isn't art, in this case music, *subjective*. Everyone is dissing bands that other people like. It's just a constant battle?


 
That's exactly what I was thinkin....maybe this should be retitled ' bands you don't like'


----------



## terri (Dec 11, 2005)

Daniel said:
			
		

> *Their first few albums were pretty terrible though*. it was in the era when singles were released with filler around them and was called an album. The singles were good the albums...


Yes, they contained more covers of other people's stuff. In that regard, I would agree. 

Aside from that, you're wrong. :mrgreen: 

Can't Buy Me Love..... 

_I'll give you all I got to give_
_If you say you love me, too_
_I may not have a lot to give_
_But what I got, I'll give to you_
_I don't care too much for money_
_Money can't buy me love _

Say what you will! I like that lyric! Catchy tune, fun little guitar riff! 60's simplicity of the finest kind! Makes me  yeah darlin'! 

_owwwww.......!!!_


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 11, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Yes, they contained more covers of other people's stuff. In that regard, I would agree.
> 
> Aside from that, you're wrong. :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



:thumbup:


----------



## santino (Dec 11, 2005)

Jeniifer Lopez: Actress? no. Singer? Never!


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 11, 2005)

yes agree with Santino about Lopez, her singing is laughable and her dancing is worse. Ive never seen her act so cant comment


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm not sure why everybody is so down on Spears/Lopez/Aguilera/J. Simpson....if a record company threw millions of dollars at you to dance around and sing, why wouldn't you take it?  There's obviously support for this, or else they wouldn't be making any money.  From what I've heard though, I think Aguilera and Simpson have some pretty strong voices....as opposed to the other 2.

What about Hanson and Mmmmm Bop?     The Beatles wrote pop, so did Hanson...who's to say which is better artisticly?


----------



## Corry (Dec 11, 2005)

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

> I'm not sure why everybody is so down on Spears/Lopez/Aguilera/J. Simpson....if a record company threw millions of dollars at you to dance around and sing, why wouldn't you take it?  There's obviously support for this, or else they wouldn't be making any money.  From what I've heard though, I think Aguilera and Simpson have some pretty strong voices....as opposed to the other 2.
> 
> What about Hanson and Mmmmm Bop?     The Beatles wrote pop, so did Hanson...who's to say which is better artisticly?


Only thing I have wrong with a lot of them is that I think they are not good role models for young girls (I work closely with kids, so it hits close to home, a little).  Other than that, meh, whatever...not my kinda tastes but whatever.  Although I personally don't feel that ASHLEY Simpson has much talent.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Dec 11, 2005)

Aguilera has a very good voice.  The others are poor.  You might not like her style but you can't deny the technical qulaity of her voice.


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 11, 2005)

Mack said:
			
		

> Any punkish bands are overrated and crap imho, eg
> Blink 182
> Simple Plan...etc you get the idea


You talkin about emo pop punk.. right?  Cause real punk isn't on the radar enough to be considered overrated.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Dec 11, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> You talkin about emo pop punk.. right?  Cause real punk isn't on the radar enough to be considered overrated.




agreed.

I actually thought emo and punk were diametrically opposed....am I wrong?

It's funny how there are so many 'music genres' out there right now.  I just heard of math rock.  I like shoegazer to describe some music though...seems aprapos.


----------



## bace (Dec 11, 2005)

I would just like to say in Christina Aguilara's defence. That girl basically sings all her stuff live. And maybe you haven't noticed but she can actually SING. Possibly the best REAL voice of our(my) generation.

Plus most of her last album was written or co-written by her.


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 11, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> I would just like to say in Christina Aguilara's defence. That girl basically sings all her stuff live. And maybe you haven't noticed but she can actually SING. Possibly the best REAL voice of our(my) generation.
> 
> Plus most of her last album was written or co-written by her.




I agree but also think she tends to overdo it quite a bit.


----------



## KevinR (Dec 12, 2005)

> This thread is a little weird.
> 
> This is like asking who is the most overated photographer on the board.
> 
> Isn't art, in this case music, subjective. Everyone is dissing bands that other people like. It's just a constant battle?


The thought process of the thread was more tongue in cheek, because there really isn't a right answer. But some wrong answers.  

It's amazing the diversity of listening habits among people. Another thing that is interesting is the way people listen to music. I know that the lyrics are secondary when I first hear some music. Hence my enjoyment of Iron Maiden. Where, other people, like my wife, really hears the lyrics first.

Another interesting thing is that many people have expressed their dislike to rap, but I don't remember anybody mentioning country music. Except for some exceptions like Cash, I give it a :thumbdown: .


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 12, 2005)

KevinR said:
			
		

> Another interesting thing is that many people have expressed their dislike to rap, but I don't remember anybody mentioning country music. Except for some exceptions like Cash, I give it a :thumbdown: .


 
i don't mind some of the old classic country songs from cash, jennings, williams, and others from the 60's and prior. todays country doesn't do much for me. :thumbdown:


----------



## Corry (Dec 12, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i don't mind some of the old classic country songs from cash, jennings, williams, and others from the 60's and prior. todays country doesn't do much for me. :thumbdown:


I grew up listening to country, so I love it...but I also grew up listening to 80/early 90's rock, so I love that, too!  I honestly can't say there is an entire genre of music I dislike, really.  There are some I don't prefer, but there are exceptions to everything (meaning I like SOME of everything)  I've even been listening to non-stop Christmas music at work for the past week.:mrgreen: I love christmas music, and so does my 80 yr old office-mate, so it works for us.  We even sing along!


----------



## bace (Dec 12, 2005)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> I agree but also think she tends to overdo it quite a bit.



True.

I would also like to add that it's Christina's birthday this Sunday. She'll be 25.

Which means that she is exactly 7 days younger than me. Which means she's basically perfect for me.

*swooons*

The only blonde I think is hot.


----------



## mygrain (Dec 12, 2005)

Overrated...or I just don't like them?

I think Radiohead falls into both IMO.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Dec 13, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> True.
> 
> I would also like to add that it's Christina's birthday this Sunday. She'll be 25.
> 
> ...









??


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 13, 2005)

Metallica is another one that's past it's use-by date. :greenpbl:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 13, 2005)

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Metallica is another one that's past it's use-by date. :greenpbl:


That's true... at least if "St. Anger" is any indication.  But I wouldn't call them over-rated... In their best years, they were fantastic!


----------



## Eric. (Dec 13, 2005)

Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> Why here likes Mc Hammer?
> Not I.:meh:



I'm pretty sure you should just leave right now. MC Hammer is the best thing to ever happen to music.

BUt I think that, Nickelback, Sum 41 and all of those other generic rock bands pretty much are the worst thing to happen to music.


----------



## steve817 (Dec 20, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> *you are hereby officially on notice*.
> 
> one derogatory comment regarding the following will get you immediately banned :mrgreen::
> 
> ...


 
Iron Butterfly....yes I enjoy all of their hit.


----------



## nitefly (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry for bringing up an old thread, but i just had to had one to the list..






Most overrated band EVER.


----------



## Hfry (Aug 22, 2006)

Over-rated.  This a Opinion based Question.  Well Here is my Opinion thanks to my art class and the lack of Style, of my art teacher he ruined the Beatles.  We only listen-tend to the Beatles and The Gorillaz on a ocasion, the Whole TRIMESTER EVERYDAY. FOR AN HOUR. I seriously will get Angry when i hear any of there songs or see little Emo kids wearing The Beatles Shirts.
MK... Another band..... I hate! Absolutely Hate! Well not hate cause its a strong word but Dislike. PANIC OF THE DISCO. I like some Emo/Rock but this **** is so........... lame.


----------



## Xmetal (Aug 23, 2006)

nitefly said:
			
		

> Sorry for bringing up an old thread, but i just had to had one to the list..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depends what country you're from.

If you're an Aussie like me, they're regarded as gods and well worth their salt since they really put Australian Rock on the international scene.  That and Angus Young is *the* Aussie Rock guitarist most of us musos aspire to be like in playing style. It's just a shame Bonn Scott wrote himself off. :thumbdown:


----------



## KevinR (Aug 23, 2006)

AC/DC? you mean you don't like the same chord progression for just about every song? 

Not my favorite, but we used to play alot of their songs back in the day. There are worse.



> PANIC OF THE DISCO. I like some Emo/Rock but this **** is so........... lame.


Not that I'm a fan, they really don't bug me as compared to some of the other bands doing similiar stuff. Hate Fall Out Boy, even though the name is taken from the Simpsons. Right now, the EMO/Rock that I seem to like alot is Artic Monkeys.


----------



## Weaving Wax (Aug 24, 2006)

For me; 

Led Zeppelin- Reason being? Never was a huge fan of their music. I do like "starway to heaven", but I think I just can't stand the guys voice and I can't stand hearing "Whole lotta love" on every classic rock station every hour on the hour... 

The Rolling Stones- Mick Jagger is annoying and always has been. Never liked his appeal or his voice. The dancing is what did me in. 

U2- I do like a few songs off of the "Joshua Tree", but I could never get into them. I really don't care for Bono on or off the stage and U2 bores me.. 

The thing with Nirvana is, I like Nirvana. But, I feel like all of these second generation Nirvana fans are a little stupid. I do think Kurt Cobain put out some decent stuff, but he wasn't a genius and he's not my idol. I just wish fans were a little more mature than that...

I saw somebody really rip on Oasis and I'm going to say, I like oasis. I have since '96. One of the things I love about them is, they know they ripped off the Rolling Stones, T-Rex and The Beatles, but they admit it. I think that in itself takes courage because most rip-off bands won't admit they ripped anyone off! At least Oasis does and all they ever did was write good pop songs.. Plus, "She's electric" sounds like a really good Brit-pop tune rather than a Beatles rip...


----------



## terri (Aug 24, 2006)

Hfry said:
			
		

> Over-rated. This a Opinion based Question. Well Here is my Opinion thanks to my art class and the lack of Style, of my art teacher he ruined the Beatles. We only listen-tend to the Beatles and The Gorillaz on a ocasion, the Whole TRIMESTER EVERYDAY. FOR AN HOUR. I seriously will get Angry when i hear any of there songs or see little Emo kids wearing The Beatles Shirts.
> MK... Another band..... I hate! Absolutely Hate! Well not hate cause its a strong word but Dislike. PANIC OF THE DISCO. I like some Emo/Rock but this **** is so........... lame.


Overrated? What you're describing is "overplayed".  I think we all end up hating anything we might have liked the _first_ 500 times we heard it. 

That said, I generally don't have a problem with the Rolling Stones, but I could easily go the rest of my life without hearing "Sympathy for the Devil". A good lyric, but geez that song gets boring. I think that SONG is overrated, not necessarily the band.


----------



## DepthAfield (Aug 24, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Overrated? What you're describing is "overplayed".



Excellent psychological observation of why we hate some bands  

The Eagles fit that bill for me.  I was a huge fan some years ago, but detest them now.  Saturation of the radio airwaves with Eagles tunes has ruined that band for me.

I know that we shun political discussions here on TPF, but it is somewhat relevant in this thread  Some of our favorite musical artists have been quite vocal about their opinions concerning current events.  No doubt these opinions also effect our listening habits.


----------



## Matty-Bass (Aug 24, 2006)

this discussion is not about Overrated bands, it's about how we feel of some bands and how our views coincide or conflict with their views. Good point on the radio frequency terri, that definitely affects my views on some bands.

Fall Out Boy - Emo, but i've actually coem to like a couple of their hits just because of the catchy tunes. Overrated? OH YA! They have a few hits but they are a popularity stint.


i feel sorry for my generation, we have absolutely no bands that will be even remotely heard of in 25-40 years. Look at the bands Generation Y listens to! (Generation Y is the 90's generation apparently  ) We listen to all the bands our parents listened to 30 years ago! Are our children gonna listen to Nickelback and all this emo and rap? I doubt it. Or if they do, I feel sorry for them :lmao:


----------



## DepthAfield (Aug 24, 2006)

Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> this discussion is not about Overrated bands, it's about how we feel of some bands and how our views coincide or conflict with their views. Good point on the radio frequency terri, that definitely affects my views on some bands.



Well said.  I agree.



			
				Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> i feel sorry for my generation, we have absolutely no bands that will be even remotely heard of in 25-40 years. Look at the bands Generation Y listens to! (Generation Y is the 90's generation apparently ) We listen to all the bands our parents listened to 30 years ago! Are our children gonna listen to Nickelback and all this emo and rap? I doubt it. Or if they do, I feel sorry for them.



I very much disagree with that statement.  Who today, is in any position to decide what band will be considered classic?  Remember what was said of most, if not all of the bands that have gone down in history as greats&#8230;  The Beatles, The Who, The Rolling Stones and countless others, were considered &#8220;flashes in the pan&#8221; when they were most popular, but yet they continue to sell albums to this day.

Will the White Stripes, 50 Cent and blah blah blah sell records ten years from now?  Why not??


----------



## terri (Aug 24, 2006)

> The Beatles, The Who, The Rolling Stones and countless others, were considered flashes in the pan when they were most popular


Really? I've never heard or read that. Especially regarding the Beatles, who were having an amazing impact on their audience from Day One...it might have been easy for some to jeer at the haircuts, but the quality of the musicianship was near impossible to put off as "flash in the pan". 

The amazing thing of that period is, of course, the sheer abundance of quality musicianship, not only from those bands but also The Beach Boys led by Brian Wilson. He was certainly revered (and rightly so) as a musical genius. Witness the wild reaction when "Smile" was actually released, and the sold out tour dates. :thumbup: 

When there is fundamentally sound musicianship behind it, most any genre will stand the test of time.


----------



## santino (Aug 24, 2006)

Overrated: Pharrell Williams and everybody who deals with him. I'm not into hip hop/rap but used to listen to sometimes. my observation, Pharrel ruined Snoop Dogg, Busta Rhymes etc. -same counts btw. for Lil' Jon. Snoop Dogg is a legend, Ice Cube is a legend etc. but all of them are dead. Their good times are totlly gone. There's still Dr Dre  - well, he didn't release much lately 

I'm sorry in advance to mention rap but that had to be said.


----------



## KevinR (Aug 24, 2006)

Although this thread was for fun, Matty-Bass brings up a good question about who will stand the test of time and be relevent. This is kind of highjacking the thread but I started it so..... 

I think Jack White(maybe not the White Stripes) will.

As a band who has and is standing the test of time is The Red, Hot, Chili Peppers.

I know there probably are plenty of underground or lesser known people, but I was kind of thinking popularity wise.

Curious how The Killers new one will be like. Heard thay are going for a more 70's arena rock vibe this time.

Lets hear some more potentials.


----------



## Weaving Wax (Aug 24, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Really? I've never heard or read that. Especially regarding the Beatles, who were having an amazing impact on their audience from Day One...it might have been easy for some to jeer at the haircuts, but the quality of the musicianship was near impossible to put off as "flash in the pan".
> 
> The amazing thing of that period is, of course, the sheer abundance of quality musicianship, not only from those bands but also The Beach Boys led by Brian Wilson. He was certainly revered (and rightly so) as a musical genius. Witness the wild reaction when "Smile" was actually released, and the sold out tour dates. :thumbup:
> 
> When there is fundamentally sound musicianship behind it, most any genre will stand the test of time.


Actually, when the Beatles came out everyone thought they were a "flash in the pan" group. Hence the lyric in the George Harrison song from "Magical Mystery Tour" "Blue Jay Way". ..."They'll be over soon they said, now they've lost themselves instead..". The fact that they were that popular was the reasoning behind the statement. Also, many people thought the Beatles were horrible musicians because they didn't do amazing solos like Hendrix. The Beatles were a tight act because of the many hours of practice from playing live shows, as far as amazing musicians? Not really. A lot of the studio trickery was amazing. Everything after "Help!". "Tomorrow Never Knows" being one of the first commerical "dance" tracks. That whole track is genius. People who say the Beatles are "Overrated" are ignorant. Not to start trouble, I'm merely stating my opinion, but The Beatles did a lot for music and if you look at the production of their work, it shows. Such things as backwards tapes and "sampling" were unheard of before albums like "revolver". It really is amazing what was done before the invention of Pro Tools...


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Aug 24, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> The amazing thing of that period is, of course, the sheer abundance of quality musicianship, not only from those bands but also The Beach Boys led by Brian Wilson. He was certainly revered (and rightly so) as a musical genius. Witness the wild reaction when "Smile" was actually released, and the sold out tour dates. :thumbup:



Never got that.  Granted, I know extremely little about Brian Wilson and haven't researched him, but I'm not hearing the genius.  Is there an album out that I should listen to to possibly change my mind?  Or is it just old folks hanging onto something that once was?  Enlighten me baby!  

As far as sold out tour dates...Def Leppard does that.    

And to the above poster who said Led Zeppelin was overrated...stop hitting the crack pipe so hard!  To be so incredibly diverse at such a time was unreal....and still is to this day.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Aug 24, 2006)

You are kidding right? Hope so. I think it the 40th anniversary Pet Sounds.


----------



## JDP (Aug 25, 2006)

Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> Ok here's a biggy. They are one of my faves, but even I too, see they're fast-growing overratedness :meh:
> 
> *Green Day*
> 
> ...



If you like older green day, check out Stiff Little Fingers - SLF was actually one of Green Day's biggest influences, and you can tell when you listen to them.


----------



## morydd (Aug 25, 2006)

This thread is fun! Yeah, it's all opinion, but expressing opinions is healthy and everyone seems to be staying good natured about it.
You know who I think is overratted? Chopin. Just don't care for his stuff.
I think that the people who have dismissed an entire genre are missing out on some great stuff. Rap, Country, Punk... yeah, there's a lot to hate, but there are some real gems too. I just picked up American V by Johnny Cash. It's a heartbreaker. Emmylou Harris has some great stuff (Check out Red Dirt Girl) and arguably Neil Young mostly does "country". As far as Rap goes... for anyone who think's it's not music without melody, Check out Jurrassic 5, particularly "Swing Set" from the Quality Control album. I've got nothing for you in the punk department as I never got into it so I don't know anything about it. I'm sure there are some great things out there for people who "just don't like punk" too.
That's one of the things I love about these kinds of threads. The people who love what you don't like will sometimes point you to something you would've dismissed otherwise.




Oh... I just don't care for the Beatles... or Elvis.


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Aug 25, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> You are kidding right? Hope so. I think it the 40th anniversary Pet Sounds.



Nope..not kidding.  Is there an album I should check out that would convince me otherwise?


----------



## inneist (Aug 25, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Overrated? What you're describing is "overplayed".





Add a recent story on James Blunt from wiki:



> On May 29, 2006, the British press reported that a local radio station Essex FM had announced that it had banned all songs by Blunt from being played, after listeners of the station repeatedly called and said they were "fed up with them". The station had actually just stopped playing the hit single "You're Beautiful" after having it on constant rotation for 14 months. They played the single "Wisemen" 26 times the next week.



Terri, if the Beatles isn't overrated, I find one of its living memebers is. Don't you agree?


----------



## terri (Aug 25, 2006)

treehuggerhikerboy said:
			
		

> Never got that. Granted, I know extremely little about Brian Wilson and haven't researched him, but I'm not hearing the genius. Is there an album out that I should listen to to possibly change my mind? Or is it just old folks hanging onto something that once was? Enlighten me baby!
> 
> As far as sold out tour dates...Def Leppard does that.
> 
> And to the above poster who said Led Zeppelin was overrated...stop hitting the crack pipe so hard! To be so incredibly diverse at such a time was unreal....and still is to this day.


Well, if you want to try to learn and appreciate Brian Wilson, you must begin by forgetting the studio-augmented "California surf" stuff. It was a great schtick, and sold a ton of albums, and they wrote lyrics that played into that. (For the most part. Then you come across things like "In My Room" and "I Guess I Just Wasn't Made for These Times" and he'll make you cry.) With a quality set of speakers and good balance, listen to Pet Sounds ("listen....listen....listen...")  and pay attention to track #5. Remember that. 

Then go get Smile, and know that, at its soul, this is NOT a pop record. Not at all. Ok, it has "Good Vibrations" on it....but it's not a pop record. Read the liner notes. If you still hate it after 4-5 listens, then you just don't care for BW's style, and there's nothing wrong with that.  

I've been totally fortunate, I believe, to have heard both of these albums played live, from start to finish. It's an amazing thing to watch as well as hear. :thumbup:

And sure, Def Leppard may sell out tour dates....my comment was in reference to the enduring strength of an artist who was finally releasing an album that "almost" got released some 35 years ago. It's, um, kinda different. :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Aug 25, 2006)

tsienni said:
			
		

> Add a recent story on James Blunt from wiki:
> 
> 
> 
> Terri, if the Beatles isn't overrated, I find one of its living memebers is. Don't you agree?


I think living in the limelight has to be. :razz: I could never call Paul McCartney an overrated talent. It's a shame his personal life has again become fodder for trash rags. 

James Blunt...banned....?!  Now that is funny!


----------



## Weaving Wax (Aug 25, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Well, if you want to try to learn and appreciate Brian Wilson, you must begin by forgetting the studio-augmented "California surf" stuff. It was a great schtick, and sold a ton of albums, and they wrote lyrics that played into that. (For the most part. Then you come across things like "In My Room" and "I Guess I Just Wasn't Made for These Times" and he'll make you cry.) With a quality set of speakers and good balance, listen to Pet Sounds ("listen....listen....listen...")  and pay attention to track #5. Remember that.
> 
> Then go get Smile, and know that, at its soul, this is NOT a pop record. Not at all. Ok, it has "Good Vibrations" on it....but it's not a pop record. Read the liner notes. If you still hate it after 4-5 listens, then you just don't care for BW's style, and there's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> ...



Are we talking about "Smile" or "Simley Smile/Wild Honey"?


----------



## terri (Aug 25, 2006)

Weaving Wax said:
			
		

> Are we talking about "Smile" or "Simley Smile/Wild Honey"?


Smile.


----------



## santino (Aug 25, 2006)

Chopin is gret, he captures such a mood you can't imagine but since all's personal opinion I say IMO Mozart is overrated. To be honest I can't say that, I'm no musician and can only tell you that his music doesn't speak to me but he's genius, no doubt (btw. the same counts for photography and all arts.)
good night, clean fight


----------



## Chiller (Aug 25, 2006)

I also think it is a matter of opinion.  I also agree with the overrated/overplayed comments.    
  Neil Young and Nirvana are the only ones that come to mind that I feel might be overrated.


----------



## Weaving Wax (Aug 25, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> I also think it is a matter of opinion.  I also agree with the overrated/overplayed comments.
> Neil Young and Nirvana are the only ones that come to mind that I feel might be overrated.



I agree with Neil Young..


----------



## KevinR (Aug 25, 2006)

> Neil Young and Nirvana are the only ones that come to mind that I feel might be overrated.


That's funny. I think just in general conversation, Neil Young is the one guy I have to defend more often. I am a big Neil Young fan, and know that just not everybody gets him.

It's kind of like Bruce Springsteen. I have tried and tried to figure out why people just love this guy and I don't get it.


----------



## ShootHoops (Aug 25, 2006)

There's no overrated bands that I can personally think of. One *solo artist* I can think of that's completely overrated is Tupac. But I guess that's a different story lol.


----------



## morydd (Aug 25, 2006)

We had a discussion today at work about Neil Young. I, for one, think he's great. If you ever get the chance to see him live, don't pass it up. I love to watch a performer who truly honestly loves what he does. Neil Young loses himself in his music. I'm pretty sure if no one stopped him, he'd play for 8 hours at a concert. Paul Simon is that way too, but he involves the audience more. Young forgets that there's a world outside of him. It's great to watch.


----------



## terri (Aug 25, 2006)

KevinR said:
			
		

> That's funny. I think just in general conversation, Neil Young is the one guy I have to defend more often. I am a big Neil Young fan, and know that just not everybody gets him.
> 
> It's kind of like Bruce Springsteen. I have tried and tried to figure out why people just love this guy and I don't get it.


 Took the words right outta my mouth. On both counts here. But I suppose I just don't "get" Bruce Springsteen the way others don't "get" Neil Young.


----------



## V.Alonso (Aug 25, 2006)

KevinR said:
			
		

> Not that I'm a fan, they really don't bug me as compared to some of the other bands doing similiar stuff. Hate Fall Out Boy, even though the name is taken from the Simpsons. Right now, the EMO/Rock that I seem to like alot is Artic Monkeys.



agree, but PATD has a few songs i listen to....

arctic monkeys = amazingness....

i think most classic rock is over rated to an extent, but i still like it.....well mos of it atleast


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 1, 2006)

nitefly said:
			
		

> Sorry for bringing up an old thread, but i just had to had one to the list..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Acca Dacca don't do much for me, admittedly, but try telling the massive legion of fans, past and present (when was the last time they released an album? Yet the fans are still in strong force) that they're overated.

Considering they started out as a pub band, in a pretty rough scene (fights, bottles thrown around regularly etc), I think they did pretty well. Must be *some* reason they did so well....


----------



## JamesD (Sep 1, 2006)

Garth Brooks.  Brooks and Dunn.  Most of the newer country groups.  All of them have good songs, no doubt (Garth and B&D have some GREAT ones) but I don't see them as rating the attention they receive. It's utter blasphemy, but George Strait's music over the last five to ten years has disappointed me terribly.  He's still one of my all time favorites, but he's in danger of getting knocked off the top block.

Matter of fact, there's only one recent CD, country or otherwise, where I can recall no songs that weren't good.  That's Brad Paisley's _Time Well Wasted_.  By the time I got to it, his duet with Dolly Parton _When I Get Where I'm Going_ had been way overplayed on the radio (as all songs are) and lost its charm for me, but it's not a bad song.

I love Audioslave, Linkin Park, Nickleback, Staind, 3 Doors Down, Creed, Limp Bizkit, Evanescence, and dozens of others. And I really like a lot of classic rock. However, it's not because the bulk of the music is good.  Usually, they have one or two songs on a CD that really appeal to me for one reason or another, and the rest are mediocre or worse.  Nickleback got it best in recent memory, with a total of 4.1 songs that I really, positively loved. (_Rockstar_ gets 0.1 because of the Quesadilla line).

Anyway...  ::rocks out to Counting Crows::


----------

